# help!



## Pumpedupkicks (Nov 18, 2014)

I wanted to see if anyone has a free polaroid land camera that you pull the film apart. I have some film but no camera. If anyone can loan or sell one cheap that would be amazing. I am 20 years old with out a job cause I have anxiety and depression real bad and photography is like my escape from life. Thank you


----------

